# What do you think of "Digit forum redesign"?



## Flash (Jul 25, 2012)

I like the thinkdigit forum for its content and the views that're being shared across. 

I dont know whether i'm the only one getting this feeling. The forum design appears like 'Windows Classic' to me, giving an expression that something can be done to make it appear like 'Windows Aero'. I accept that CONTENT matters rather than the LOOK. But, most of the books are judged by their COVERS.

While thinkdigit.com has lots of eye-candy stuffs, why not forum section.
What do you think, Digitians?

Mods - Move to the required section or modify it, if needed.


----------



## ico (Jul 25, 2012)

yea, this is Windows 3.11 retro look.

We tried upgrading to vBulletin 4.2 but that failed because of a very odd reason. We will upgrade soon, that might make the forum look better,


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 25, 2012)

Looking forward to this update. 
I wonder when was digit forum last updated successfully.


----------



## Faun (Jul 25, 2012)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Looking forward to this update.
> I wonder when was digit forum last updated successfully.



lol...Hace mucho mucho tiempo


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 25, 2012)

If it ain't broke don't fix it.


----------



## Flash (Jul 26, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> If it ain't broke don't fix it.



It's better to fix, before it breaks.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 26, 2012)

I remember all the times they tried to fix it. _*shudders*_
So I'm pretty happy with how it is right now.


----------



## aaruni (Jul 26, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> If it ain't broke don't fix it.



Totally Agree


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 26, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> It's better to fix, before it breaks.



It won't break.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 26, 2012)

just fix the "change your Avatar" thing first
It gives me "unable to save the image " error


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Jul 26, 2012)

Me too waiting for complete overhaul of the forum site....


----------



## digitaltab (Jul 26, 2012)

for me, getting aware of technology and increasing my knowledge here is all, it doesn't matter to me what interface they use to provide it, though new look may attract non tdf members/guests...


----------



## hsr (Jul 26, 2012)

soon we'll upgrade to vb4.2, and hopefully will be a much more 'eye-candy' forum then


----------



## theserpent (Jul 26, 2012)

hsr said:


> soon we'll upgrade to vb4.2, and hopefully will be a much more 'eye-candy' forum then



eye-candy in a forum ? :O  
Eye-candy=high res texture=high bandwith
Lol jk


----------



## ico (Jul 26, 2012)

well, it would have been upgraded successfully if proper space was allotted for the forum in Amazon cloud.

The website guys only allotted 2 GB. The database size is over 1 GB. And while converting database from vB 3.8 to vB 4.2 - it ran out of space. 

Thankfully a back-up was taken before and we reverted back.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 26, 2012)

Classic/Retro look is okay for me , atleast I don't have to worry about speed , and bandwidth.What mostly matters is the posts.

But it would be great to have a hi-def version/theme.


----------



## ico (Jul 26, 2012)

The new one will still be retro. But may be a little more good looking.


----------



## the_conqueror (Jul 26, 2012)

So, what updates can we expect from the vb 4.2


----------



## Vyom (Jul 26, 2012)

ico said:


> yea, this is Windows 3.11 retro look.
> 
> We tried upgrading to vBulletin 4.2 but that failed because of a very odd reason. We will upgrade soon, that might make the forum look better,



That's sad to hear. 

Anyway.... just wishing whatever upgrades are done, we get a choice of a dark/darker theme. 

Please!


----------



## aaruni (Jul 26, 2012)

I like this interface. Will miss it if it goes


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 26, 2012)

Vyom said:


> That's sad to hear.
> 
> Anyway.... just wishing whatever upgrades are done, we get a choice of a dark/darker theme.
> 
> Please!


Many websites have used black/dark color or their design.Some say its environment friendly too.
Thinkdigit should Have a matrix kinda theme.Will reflect the name.


----------



## Flash (Jul 26, 2012)

vbulletion 4.2 is lot nicer than 3.11, with some tweaks. 

*www.vbulletin.com/forum/showthread...ULL-has-been-released-(vBulletin-com-upgraded)

This site itself is of v4.2.



Rishi. said:


> Many websites have used black/dark color or their design.Some say its environment friendly too.
> Thinkdigit should Have a matrix kinda theme.Will reflect the name.



You mean a BLACKLE version of digit forum? 



Piyush said:


> just fix the "change your Avatar" thing first
> It gives me "unable to save the image " error



Me too getting the same error. Searched the forum, but could'nt find a solution. Thats why am avatarless 



axes2t2 said:


> It won't break.



Lets see. 



hsr said:


> soon we'll upgrade to vb4.2, and hopefully will be a much more 'eye-candy' forum then



Looking forward to it.  That will surely set our spirits high. 



ico said:


> well, it would have been upgraded successfully if proper space was allotted for the forum in Amazon cloud.
> 
> The website guys only allotted 2 GB. The database size is over 1 GB. And while converting database from vB 3.8 to vB 4.2 - it ran out of space.
> 
> Thankfully a back-up was taken before and we reverted back.



Sad to know the efforts went in vain. Lets hope Aamir's effect "ALL IS WELL">


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 26, 2012)

> You mean a BLACKLE version of digit forum?



Yeah , the Blackle sort of color layout , but not completely black.

I am also Avatarless, .


----------



## Flash (Jul 26, 2012)

This is how the upgraded digit forum would look like - 

*www.vbulletin.com/forum/forum.php


----------



## aaruni (Jul 26, 2012)

I want to stick with the current look!!!!


----------



## Flash (Jul 26, 2012)

aaruni said:


> I want to stick with the current look!!!!



Each will have their opinion. But it is the maker, who decides. Lets wait and see.


----------



## aaruni (Jul 26, 2012)

lets have a poll. 
OR
lets have a choice of theme, even after the forum has been upgraded to vB 4.


----------



## Flash (Jul 26, 2012)

You mean in the 'Opinion polls' sections?. Yes, themes can be of personal tastes too.


----------



## Chirag (Jul 26, 2012)

yea, theme choice. I am pretty used to the current look. Wouldn't want to change.


----------



## ico (Jul 26, 2012)

Take a look at this forum: XtremeSystems Forums

We might end up looking close to that.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 26, 2012)

ico said:


> Take a look at this forum: XtremeSystems Forums
> 
> We might end up looking close to that.


Would there be any chance for current Retro/Classic theme to be still there after the upgrade.? I feel TDF is looking better than the above with current theme.


----------



## ico (Jul 26, 2012)

^ nope.

vB 4.2 and vB 3.8 are different by design. At best I can keep the colour scheme with vB 4.2's design.


----------



## aaruni (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## Hrishi (Jul 27, 2012)

ICO , is there some compatability issues with VB4 and  IE7 browser ? I think the web page you mentioned above , its not being rendered properly in my IE7. 

Its the Threads and recent posts layout , which seems to be rendered haphazardly.


----------



## hsr (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm sure there are ways of returning things back to the kirsch *cough*customcss*cough*


----------



## aaruni (Jul 27, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> ICO , is there some compatability issues with VB4 and  IE7 browser ? I think the web page you mentioned above , its not being rendered properly in my IE7.
> 
> Its the Threads and recent posts layout , which seems to be rendered haphazardly.



You use IE?


----------



## ico (Jul 27, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> ICO , is there some compatability issues with VB4 and  IE7 browser ? I think the web page you mentioned above , its not being rendered properly in my IE7.
> 
> Its the Threads and recent posts layout , which seems to be rendered haphazardly.


May be yes.



hsr said:


> I'm sure there are ways of returning things back to the kirsch *cough*customcss*cough*


we moved away from Kirsch on request 1.75~ years back. Was too bright for some people.


----------



## Chirag (Jul 27, 2012)

sad. i like the current theme.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 27, 2012)

aaruni said:


> You use IE?



Its like sprinkling "Salt" on wounds.  
There is a reason I use IE7, its not my PC.Its installed at the workplace , since the Comp.website is designed for IE7.
.
I use Safari and Opera on my PC , when I am at my home.


----------



## cooljeba (Jul 27, 2012)

Tapatalk ftw..


----------



## aaruni (Jul 27, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> Its like sprinkling "Salt" on wounds.
> There is a reason I use IE7, its not my PC.Its installed at the workplace , since the Comp.website is designed for IE7.
> .
> I use Safari and Opera on my PC , when I am at my home.



Sorry. Apologies...


----------



## RCuber (Jul 27, 2012)

BTW I prefer Content over aesthetics, I will be happy if the upgraded version can include a v6b kinda theme/color scheme.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 27, 2012)

aaruni said:


> Sorry. Apologies...



Well there's nothing to apologize here , you are not the first one. 

Seriously using IE7 these days sounds like cr**, but I just cant get rid of it at my Workplace.I just wonder when they will start supporting new web browsers.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 27, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> Seriously using IE7 these days sounds like cr**, but I just cant get rid of it at my Workplace.I just wonder when they will start supporting new web browsers.


This is not a isolated issue, many companies still have their websites compatible with only IE  . they don't understand the benefits of investing in a new more standard compliant websites.


----------



## theserpent (Jul 27, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> This is how the upgraded digit forum would look like -
> 
> *www.vbulletin.com/forum/forum.php



Mods please the theme in that link looks dirty.Don't want that theme pls


----------



## rider (Jul 27, 2012)

Whatever theme you guys use, first fix errors of TDF. It over a month we guys unable to change avatar.


----------



## Flash (Jul 27, 2012)

Change means that what was before wasn't perfect. People want things to be better

-Esther Dyson


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 27, 2012)

rider said:


> Whatever theme you guys use, first fix errors of TDF. It over a month we guys unable to change avatar.



Well atleast you have an Avatar, I can't even have one.


----------



## Flash (Jul 27, 2012)

IE is the universal browser of companies. 



Rishi. said:


> Well atleast you have an Avatar, I can't even have one.



All i get is the 'Unable to save image'


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 27, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> IE is the universal browser of companies.



Yes , but they can have multiple version of the same website. Redirect the User to compatible version depending on the User Agent.

By compatible version , I am referring to latest version of IE ,like IE8.That shouldn't be a big trouble other than being a PITA for the developement team.

There is a compatibility mode in IE8 etc, but N00b website users just don't get it simply.  huh...


----------



## Flash (Jul 29, 2012)

Yes. Theme choice would be a better option.


----------



## theserpent (Jul 29, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> Yes. Theme choice would be a better option.



+1.Have many themes


----------



## amruth kiran (Jul 29, 2012)

+ million to " choose your theme"!!!


----------



## rider (Jul 29, 2012)

+1 to choose your theme option


----------



## Flash (Jul 29, 2012)

I want a theme with lots of white space (atleast white)


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 30, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> Yes. Theme choice would be a better option.



We still have a theme choice option , I think.
Although I haven't checked out other themes.


----------



## Flash (Jul 30, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> We still have a theme choice option , I think.
> Although I haven't checked out other themes.



Theme choice in TDF? In 'User CP'?


----------



## RChandan (Jul 30, 2012)

An eyesore. Thank God for stylish!


----------



## Flash (Jul 30, 2012)

RChandan said:


> An eyesore. Thank God for stylish!



You mean 'Theme' option is an eyesore?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 30, 2012)

Anyone remember the eye-watering RED theme from yesteryear?


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 30, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> Theme choice in TDF? In 'User CP'?



At the bottom of page , when you are logged in , you get an option for "Quick Style Chooser",
It has currently 3 styles , "Vb6a","Vb6b" ,and "Mobile". Are'nt they themes ??


----------



## Flash (Jul 30, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> At the bottom of page , when you are logged in , you get an option for "Quick Style Chooser",
> It has currently 3 styles , "Vb6a","Vb6b" ,and "Mobile". Are'nt they themes ??



I guess they're different versions [with added/updated functionalities in each versions], not different themes. Themes are different, bro.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 30, 2012)

^^Yeah. They are. But v6a and v6b are same theme with and without ads. That's the only difference.

So technically, the same these have been copied and added better functionality


----------



## Flash (Aug 6, 2012)

Finally, TDF is revamped now. 
Thanks to the mods and admins.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 6, 2012)

We used to have a drop-down menu at the bottom for jumping to other sub-forums. Can we have that back, please?


----------



## Krow (Aug 6, 2012)

^Try and search outside chit-chat, your voice may be heard. 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/feedback/161164-tdf-upgraded-post-bugs-here-please.html


----------



## ico (Aug 7, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> We used to have a drop-down menu at the bottom for jumping to other sub-forums. Can we have that back, please?


It's there by the name of "Quick Navigation". See below.


----------



## ico (Aug 7, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> We used to have a drop-down menu at the bottom for jumping to other sub-forums. Can we have that back, please?


It's there by the name of "Quick Navigation". See below.


----------

